# Frage zu folgendem Notebook: MSI GE70-i550M287FD,  Intel Generation 3 oder 4?



## MERL (6. November 2013)

Hallo,

nach langen Recherchieren bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen mir den Laptop von MSI zu holen. Ich wollte nicht mehr als 800 € ausgeben, ein mattes Display, recht schnell um gelegentlich mal etwas zu zocken. (D3, Strategie, meist ältere, aktuelle Games eher weniger und dann ruhig mit mittleren Einstellungen...) Multimedia-Nutzung war mir auch wichtig und das der Laptop hochwertig ist. Außerdem lässt sich der Laptop gut mit SSD nachrüsten. Die Plattte mit 5400 rpm ist ja doch etwas langsam, reicht aber erst einmal. Folgende GFX KArten sind in den Laptops: GT 740M und 750M

Nun gibt es 2x den Laptop für € 749,-. Einmal mit dem 4200 und einmal mit den Core i5 3230M. Was ist nun besser. Beim googeln habe ich gelsen, dass der 3230 schneller sein soll, manche behaupteten das der i5 4200er schneller ist. Was stimmt nun?  

Oder greife ich mit diesem Laptop ins Klo? Oder sollte ich lieber das wählen:  MSI GP70-i740M287FD Gaming Notebook [43,9cm  (17.3") / i7-4700MQ / 8GB / 750GB / 740M]                     für 799,- € ? 

MSI GP70-i740M287FD Gaming Notebook [43,9cm (17.3") / i7-4700MQ / 8GB / 750GB / 740M] bei notebooksbilliger.de 

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe & Antworten.

Grüße, 
Merl


----------



## MERL (7. November 2013)

Wobei das GP70-I740.... im Studentenprogramm nur 20 € mehr kostet, ergo 769 €, ware das letztere doch sinnvoller, oder ist da leistungstechnisch kein großer Unterschied?

Und bei den GFX-Karten, ob 740 oder 750, ist das ein großer Unterschied?


----------



## iTzZent (7. November 2013)

Also der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Grafikkarten ist enorm ! Die GT740M besitzt nur GDDR3 VRAM, welcher auch noch ein enorm schlechtes 64Bit Speicherinterface besitzt. Die GT750M im GE70 besitzt den bei weitem schnelleren GDDR5 VRAM, welcher ein 128Bit Speicherinterface besitzt. Die GT750M ist somit gut 40-60% schneller...

Was die eigentliche Frage angeht, das GE70 ist mit Ivy Bridge CPU im abverkauf, in Zukunft wird das GE70 nur noch mit Haswell CPU´s ausgeliefert.

Wenn du unbedingt eine starke CPU und eine starke Grafikkarte haben willst, würde ich dir folgendes Gerät empfehlen: 

MSI GE60-i750M245FD (0016GC-SKU2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i7-4700MQ, 4x 2.40GHz • RAM: 4GB •  Festplatte: 500GB • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA  GeForce GT 750M, 2GB, HDMI • Display: 15.6", 1920x1080, non-glare •  Anschlüsse: 2x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n,  Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 4in1 • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel •  Betriebssystem: FreeDOS • Akku: Li-Ionen, 6 Zellen • Gewicht: 2.40kg •  Besonderheiten: Nummernblock • Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre
*799,-*


----------



## MERL (23. November 2013)

Soo, das Weihnachtsgeld naht, ich konnte noch einige Überlegungen machen und bin nun doch zu dem Entschluss gekommen das MSI Gamer-Notebook mit dem i5-4200M mit der GT 750 zu kaufen. Für Multimedia, Diablo 3, Strategiespiele (eher die älteren wie Herr der Ringe etc...), als Datenschlampe, etc. sollte der Lappi doch ausreichen. Da steck ich nächstes Jahr lieber noch ein paar Teuros in meinem Desktop PC und evtl. 'ne SSD für den Lappi .... 

Jetzt hab ich nur ein Frage, ich sehe da eigentlich keinen  Unterschied, habe einen Händler gefunden, der es für 699,- verkauft, sonst ist eigentlich der Preis eher bei 749 ? Ist da irgend ein Haken bei diesem Laptop? 

MSI GE70-i550M287FD - 001757-SKU20 - großes Full-HD-Display mit GT750M DOS

zu 

MSI GE70-i550M287FD Gaming Notebook [43,9cm (17.3") / i5-4200M / 8GB / 750GB / 750M] bei notebooksbilliger.de

Oder ist das einfach ein schönes Schnäppchen? 15" hätten gereicht, nimmt man natürlich gerne mit.  Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Grüße,
Merl


----------



## iTzZent (23. November 2013)

Du meinst die Frage aber nicht ernst oder ? Gleiche Produktnummer, unterschiedliche Händler... Wenn Cyberport das Gerät halt für 699Euro anbietet, dann ist das so  Es sind identische Geräte...


----------



## MERL (23. November 2013)

Sicher war die ernst gemeint. Habe ja auch alles verglichen und keinen Unterschied fest gestellt, aber die Zeit das ich mich viel mit PC & Hardware beschäftigt habe, geschraubt etc.  ist zich Jahre her.... Ich sag nur Amd X2 6000+ oder den 3600+  Bin da echt nicht mehr Up to Date & ein Sicherheitstier


----------



## iTzZent (23. November 2013)

Kannst beruhigt beim günstigsten Händler kaufen. Bei Cyberport machst du auch nichts falsch.


----------

